# Nook Miles Tours- Frequent Repeat Villagers



## Typhloquill (Apr 14, 2020)

So I have been doing a lot of tours, so of course I've seen a lot of repeats. However, I've been noticing that villagers that repeat sometimes tend to repeat close to when they last showed up. In about 15 tours I did back to back, I saw both Rocket and Del twice. I'm sure it's all coincidence, but it's still weird. I've also seen characters like the Octopi a ton, but haven't seen much of the cat villagers. Wonder if we will get some more data about how it chooses to populate the island and if it's more than just the same odds for everyone.

Anyone else have similar experiences?


----------



## eve7 (Apr 14, 2020)

Same here!! I've run into Drago, Tipper, and various other villagers 2-3 times while doing a 40 NMT run once. It was very annoying to say the least, lol.


----------



## Stil (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes. Common villagers are a thing unfortunately.
There is a rarity to them.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 14, 2020)

one of the gorillas and pigs, i've seen them twice. but for some reason, the octopi appearance rate is HIGH for everyone. seeing as like 80% of members here have marina, and she's auctioned every single day. i've heard people saying when they don't adopt an octopi, they keep seeing them on the islands. i wonder if this is a decision or the creature type being drawn first is a factor--which i doubt because i probably have only seen 2 cats.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 14, 2020)

I was island hopping over the past few days for new villagers and in around 170 tickets, I saw 22 villagers twice, 4 three times and Octavian four times :'). Personalities were fairly evenly distributed, but I wish there was a way to prevent repeats because it's so frustrating!


----------



## Fey (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d be curious about the octopi too. 

I’ve been wondering if there’s an increased rate of seeing Zucker on the bamboo Island, since that’s were both me and my friend found him (plus I think they showed him in one of the trailers)


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 14, 2020)

wait thinking about it i've seen zucker and octavian once too....  what's going on

i already have marina, so if i wanted all 3 of them i could lol


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 14, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’d be curious about the octopi too.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if there’s an increased rate of seeing Zucker on the bamboo Island, since that’s were both me and my friend found him (plus I think they showed him in one of the trailers)


Huh, interesting. I've seen Zucker so many times that I can really confirm this, but it would be interesting if different island types had different spawn rates. Would really love to see the raw data on all of this if it is ever dug up.


----------



## DeadGhostFire (Apr 14, 2020)

in ~55 tickets I found marina on my third (kept) and saw octavian 6 times. Zucker once too.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Im thinking the spawn rates for the octopi are high because it seems like almost everyone has at least 1 of the 3 in their town lol


----------



## Goop (Apr 14, 2020)

I was just on a Tour Run (about 18ish used) and saw Jeremiah twice, and not 1 but 3 of previous villagers I've already had on my island.
That's still a decent ratio and I ended up getting an amazing Villager in the end, but Jesus I was real upset there for a while.​


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 14, 2020)

i've seen a few duplicate villagers, but not the ones you've described here. strangely enough i did run into both zucker and marina on the same day, i was pretty surprised at that. since then, i haven't seen them again, though.


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Apr 14, 2020)

I did a 50 NMT run and didn’t see a single octopi, so I’m thinking it has to be pretty random and I only saw one cat  Hunting for Raymond.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 14, 2020)

I ran into Broffina twice in the span of 5 tickets, but I also found both Zucker and Marina within 10 tickets. I don't think I've even seen a cat yet.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

DeadGhostFire said:


> in ~55 tickets I found marina on my third (kept) and saw octavian 6 times. Zucker once too.



So you pass on the other two?


----------



## DeadGhostFire (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> So you pass on the other two?


haha yeah, wasnt too interested in them


----------



## Calysis (Apr 15, 2020)

I encountered Marina _twice in a row _on a Raymond hunt. My bf also _just_ encountered Olaf twice in a row while helping me hunt Raymond. He did manage to find Judy, though. It's definitely annoying seeing the same villagers over and over. :|


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 15, 2020)

i found olivia on an island, but she's the only cat i've seen!


----------



## Rhuenkun (Apr 15, 2020)

In 65 tickets, I’ve seen Skye literally three times now (and it kills me every time because she’s so sweet and cute but I have two normals on my island already...) 
I’ve seen Beau and Amelia twice as well. I swear it’s just some bad RNG though.

Now that everyone mentions it.... two of my friends have Marina, which I thought was surprising considering they seemed so elusive in NL, and I’ve definitely skipped over both Octavian and Zucker


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 15, 2020)

After spending 500+ (I think it was 517?) tickets hunting for Raymond, I can say that repeats only a few villagers after each other were VERY common for me.

Then there were a few villagers I saw disproportionately more than others (Bubbles 17x, Claudia 15x, Mott 11x, Tank 8x, Annalisa 6x, Rhonda 6x, Zucker 6x).

Don't lose faith if you haven't seen the villager you're hunting. For those of you who have shiny hunted in Pokémon before, you may be aware of the Bernoulli Process. With roughly 1/380 chance of finding a specific villager, you will have a roughly 63% of finding that villager after using 380 tickets. Your odds increase, but they slow down the closer you get to 100%.


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 15, 2020)

I swear I get a cow every other visit.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Apr 15, 2020)

I keep seeing Norma and Zucker for like 10 times already


----------



## SarahsNY (Apr 15, 2020)

I’ve been to like 100 islands and have noticed frequent villagers for sure. I’m so sick of Dora, just give me Judy lol


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 15, 2020)

I traded Sherb in hopes of getting Judy in return, but settled with 225 nmt. I thought “I’ll just use these to island hop and maybe I’ll come across her!” ... nope. I saw Zucker like 5 or 6 times. I saw Kidd a few times, once twice in a row, Norma a couple times. I saw reneigh twice, Dom once, and SHERB, of all villagers, once. I had some lucky encounters with Merengue, Lucky, and Drago, Marina 3x. There were a good handful of repeat villagers that were more common. I found like half the snooty villagers without coming across Judy. When I got to Zucker again after about the ~187th visit, I settled with him because he’s a dreamie & so cute. 

I tested out different times of the day to see if it would affect the spawns, and I found more normal and cranky villagers during the day I feel like. But my theory is that each game is given a pool of villagers to encounter. My friend was going around the islands the next day and found Judy... so take from that what you will. I saw a lot of the villagers that OP stated as well. Just my opinion.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 15, 2020)

I decided that I had no chance to buy any of my Cranky Dreamies because of hyper-inflation, so I gave up and decided to use my 20 NMT to try and find a decent Cranky.

It took me 18 Tickets to find a single Cranky Villager, despite me not having one. I ended up settling for Rolf, who was the first one that I found and (luckily) looked decent, rather than leave it up to chance. During that time, I found Eugene twice, and then mostly Snooty, Smug, or Lazy villagers. 

I passed up several really good Snooty villagers because I needed a Cranky.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 15, 2020)

The villager i met the most for me is Clay. I've seen him thrice. I have a sense he secretly wants to live on my island but i kinda refuse


----------

